# 270 WSM Win Mdl 70 with reload updates and pics



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm going to start reloading for the 270 WSM (Winchester Short Magnum).
Bullets I have are 90gr, 100gr, 130gr, 150gr.
I will start with the 130gr bullet first.
Winchester Model 70 Bolt, with 24" bbl 1-10" twist rifling.

Please share your advise, what components you use, and your
experiences.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

The one I loaded for never liked anything lighter than a 130 and preferred 140's and 150's. This was a close friends gun that reloads and shoots/hunts with me a lot.

I had very good luck with H4831SC and Nosler Bullets - Accubonds, Partitions and Ballistic Tips, and the best accuracy about 0.5-0.7 grains below max. I did try H4350, IMR7828 powders but couldn't get the consistent accuracy with them in it, but every gun is different.

Sierra's and Speer's never shot more than ok for us in it either, but again every gun and barrel is different. His was a Winchester model 70 too.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Thank you for the Reply. I been researching and reading anything on the 270WSM.

The powders showing promise are; IMR 4350, IMR 4046, and Alliant Reloader 26.
I have IMR 4350 and 4046.

I think when I get going on this venture, I will start with the IMR 4350 / Sierra
130gr .277dia SP #1830.

Hopefully we can get more to chime in. Thanks for reading my post.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

IMR 4350 is usually a good bet as well. I didn't have any around and had several 8lb kegs of the others so that is what we went with.

Good luck, every newer model 70 I have dealt with have been real nice and accurate shooters with crisp triggers. Ditto with the 270 and 300 WSM's. All have been accurate.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

I got a 270WSM MTM 50rd blue hinged plastic ammo box. I opened the
Winchester Bag of 270WSM in stow them away in my new MTM box.

I had read rumors that Winchester 270WSM brass had out of round
primer flash holes.

Wow! while inspecting mine over, sure enough about 30 have oblong
flash holes. Two had "V" dented shoulders.

Length of the Cartridges miked between 2.090 to 2.099, (2.100 is
text book length).

I anguished over this for awhile. I'm going to prepare 25 cartridges,
and reload 3 to try. Rifle is not set up with Scope yet anyways.

I want this Winchester Brass, because of reading that it holds
up better than high priced brands.

I will be actually writing Winchester a letter to tell them my Excitement
to shoot my new Rifle and the Disappointment in the new Win 270WSM
brass cartridges.

Have to really look close at the bottom ones.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

The Norseman said:


> I got a 270WSM MTM 50rd blue hinged plastic ammo box. I opened the
> Winchester Bag of 270WSM in stow them away in my new MTM box.
> 
> I had read rumors that Winchester 270WSM brass had out of round
> ...


That is disappointing when you get stuff like that.

I used to utilize a ton of winchester brass but due to similar issues I have moved towards federals, as that was the one brand that I had the 2nd most brass in.

If you are looking for factories that won't kill you in the price area, have decent deer sized game bullets and typically have shot well in most calibers I have seen the federal fusion loads are hard to beat. Their brass isn't bad either.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Well after three days of Cleaning, Sizing, Chamfering, Measuring, Trimming,
Deburring, Inspecting, I'm ready to Reload my first three 270WSM's.

Cleaning and Sizing went really easy.

As far as Deburring the interior Flash Holes I took off the "High Spots". In the
Primer Pocket some Holes needed a light slight attention. All went well.

Trimming is +/- .002 of 2.093 length. Neck thickness was surprisingly consistent
on all, no "Crescent Moons".

So far their turning out to be keepers, but still disappointed in Winchester's
Quality Control.

I just took my time in between chores.

I didn't want to go over board but, I wanted to take a little extra care with
these because I was so disappointed with the oblong flash holes and burrs.

Thanks for reading my Post.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Looks sweet. I always loved the look of freshly processed and prepared brass that is done with care and precision.

Hope you get some good results.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sorry cant help you with the 270WSM, but I do load for the 300WSM and have my best luck with R19 and R22.

Your lucky guy to find brass with consistent thickness of the neck. People brag about Lapua brass, but i my 6.5x284 I find brass that measures .013 to .016 on the same piece of brass. I neck turn for that cartridge and my 6.5 Creedmoors
Some 308 brass also.









I finished neck turning 500 6.5 Creedmoor brass a couple days ago. Accuracy often takes a lot of my time. First I full length size. then expand .001 over the size of my neck turning mandrel. Then because a bushing floats some in a bushing die I resize with a standard die to bring the neck back into alignment. After that I expand the brass again so I csn then resize in my bushing die which has a .286 bushing to control neck tension on the bullet. With that process my one 6.5 Creedmoor groups .16 to .18 inch with five shots at 100 yards. I have a custom 300 Win mag with a 28.5 inch barrel that outshoots the Creedmoor.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Thank you for the Pictures, Ideas, and Suggestions.

Alliant Reloader 19 and Alliant Reloader 22 appear to be very good
choices of powder for the 270WSM.

While researching and reading articles those two powders are
mentioned. IMR 4350 appears to be popular also.

Got my new Scope, Rings (mounted on my Scope), and just got
the Picatinny Base Mount.

I'm looking forward to reloading my first 3 Reloads to try out.
The minimum powder Charge will be used first.

Thanks for reading my Post.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Well, I got the first 3 Test Loads reloaded.

130gr SP 270 (.277dia) Sierra/52.8grs IMR 4350/
CCI #250 LR Magnum/Win Brass/COL: 2.86/
2800fps? Crimp is just a light bump (done in a
separate step with the Bullet Seating die).

Yesterday I decided to prepare the Mdl 70 270WSM's Bore
for the first test firing and sighting in the Scope.

Also mounted the Scope Base, all went really good. The Scope
is sitting nice and low to the receiver, just like I like it.

Off to the Range later.

Thanks for reading my post.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

why the crimp?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

When started loading for an AR15 it was much more accurat when I crimped. I got all excited and bought Lee crimp dies for six more calibers. Oooops I should have tried just one first. The more crimp I added the worse they shot. There is plenty of neck tension to resist the heaviest recoil. The AR15 needs a crimp to resist movement when its slamed into the feed ramp.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

"Why the Crimp?"
Through out my Reloading I've found that a Crimp
reduced the size of my groups on target.

I first used it with my AR15 5.56/.223. I had read
about Crimping, and gave it a try. I got better groups
on target. I also got away from using Military Brass
(I believe it was not sealing in the chamber correctly),
my groups got smaller.

I truely believe with a light or medium Crimp, it holds
any Bullet in place a little longer, and allows the Powder
to burn correctly. I've noticed cleaner Cartridges also,
especially when using Alliant Unique in Handguns.

I really like to use the Lee Precision Factory Crimp Dies,
whether its for Rolled Crimps on Handgun Cartridges or
the squeezed Collet Crimps on Rifle.

Realize there are many Variables too, but that is
why I like to Crimp Reloads.

Thanks for Reading and the Replies!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Interesting. I have never had any luck with crimping and improving accuracy and almost all my dies are LEE deluxe pacesetters with the factory collet crimp die. I gave up on it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I use the tapered crimp on 9mm, 45 ACP, and roll crimp 357 mag. 44mag, and 45/70. I crimp the 44 mag about as much as possible without deforming the case on my 310gr loads. I have not chronographed the 8 3/8 inch barrel, but they come out of the 4 inch at 1275fps. 
I converted my 45 Kimber to 45 Super and crimping is a quandry. Since the 45 head spaces off the case mouth you are limited to how much crimp you can use. That limits me to 1300 fps with a 200gr hard cast bullet. More velocity and the bullets move forward in the case. More crimp and it will not head space correctly. Its nearly as frustrating as depth of field vs shutter speed in photography.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

The Norseman said:


> "Why the Crimp?"
> Through out my Reloading I've found that a Crimp
> reduced the size of my groups on target.
> 
> ...


I like your seating press!!!! I grew up with that exact one, but we only used it with a Lee Auto Prime II mounted on it. I have the RCBS version of it now with a Lee Auto Prime II on it. My main rifle press is the Lee Classic Cast Iron which replaced my RCBS JR3 which I gave to my nephew. I still have an old Herters up on the shelf that weighs about 80 lbs that I bought the conversion to so it uses standard shell holders. It only gets brought out if I am turning old military 223's into 222's.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey, I got a RCBS Jr3! I really like it for what I do.

It's out in the Garage where I resize. Winter is tricky, but we have some
nice days, where the tempature is right and I can quickly resize.

Small World.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

HA, yes, yes it is a small world.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

I shot my 3 Reloads. Pretty uneventful. Very pleasant to shoot,
Primers no where near Flat. Very Clean burning.

I enjoyed shooting this 270 WSM, comparing it to my Regular 270 Win.

To continue to break in the Barrel, I'll now Foam Clean, Oil, and shoot
3 rounds again, and repeat this sequence, maybe a couple more times.

Oh, by the way, I really like this 2020 Leupold VX-Freedom 3-9x40, 30mm
tube, Red Dot reticle, Matte finish. It's adjustments track perfect.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

How did she shoot, what did you settle on for a load?


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

I shot 3 reloads again the other day, 130gr 270 (.277dia) SP Sierra #1830
/52.8grs IMR 4350/CCI #250 LR Magnum/Win Brass/COL: 2.860/
2800fps? Crimp is just a light bump.
Pretty uneventful. Very pleasant to shoot, Primers no where near Flat.
Clean burning.

I haven't settled on a Load yet. I'm going to shoot this Reload
for awhile, breaking in the Barrel.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Primers no where near Flat.


 Yes. thats a mild load. With R22 I am pushing my standard 270 Win to 3070fps with a 150 Berger VLD. Data is from the Berger manual.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

In researching the 270WSM, Alliant Reloader 19 and Alliant Reloader 22
appear to be very good choices of powder for the 270WSM.

Next time I'm in town, I'm going to get RL19 and RL22 I see I can use
them in the 270WSM, 300WSM, 270Winchester, and the good old 30-06.

thanks


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Not a WSM but we did load those exact sierra pro hunters in my fathers 270 weatherby, granted they were humping along a little faster than you can push them in the WSM, but they proved to be a tad on the explosive side. He shot two white tails with them (rib shots) and we found the jackets completely separated from the cores stuck in the off side rib cage, no shoulder bone or blade impact, the core did exit but almost all the jacket was inside. One was about 150 yards and the other about 200.

Those same bullets running at normal 270 velocities we have not seen those performance issues. I have also ran the 110 grain pro hunters in my 270 without issue. 150s seem to perform a little better as well in his weatherby also.

We switched his weatherby over to grand slams and partitions (his preference as I would have looked at the LR accubonds) and haven't encountered it since along with going up in weight to 150s.

I got some pictures of it somewhere I will try to dig up.

The deer were DRT, just raised a lot of hell, in case you worry about that type of thing.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Primer change to CCI LR.

I got an opportunity to test fire 3 more Reloads.

Since the Powder Charge is under 60grs I decided to
change Primer to CCI #200 Large Rifle.

This was a welcome surprise. Without really trying
I put the 3 Bullets right on top of each other.

Now this is at 30 yards, kneeling behind a small solid table,
small leather bean bag for the stock forearm rest,
butt stock resting on my shoulder. which probably is no
big deal to most shooters, but to me, shows real potential
to be an accurate Reload.

Thanks for reading my Post again.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Black Friday was good to me. A carton of 50 Hornady 270 WSM
empty unprimed cartridges, .85 cents each. Made in America.

Length: 2.091" +/- .001 (the Winchester was all over the place,
had to trim to 2.090).

Primer Pockets all .126" deep, flat on the bottom, and no interior
Flash Hole burrs (the Winchester's P.P. .128" deep, some cupped
bottoms, F.H. out of round, and interior F.H. with burrs).

This Afternoon I got them ready to Reload for when I need them.
I'm much more happier with the Quality of the Hornady Cartridges.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice score on the brass.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

I switched Bullets. I am continuing to break in the Barrel and didn't
want to use up my 130gr Spitzer Point Flat Base Sierras.

I found these 135gr Hollow Point Boat Tail Sierra MatchKing #1833
among my Bullets. I'm going to use 53.0grs of IMR 4350 powder
and CCI LR primer. Should be a little above 2800fps.

Thought I'd try them out. I was pleasantly surprised, they grouped
to the Point of Impact as the original reload. I'm going to reload
some more up, and make sure this wasn't a fluke deal.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Well the different Bullet and Reload of the Sierra 135gr Hollow Point
Boat Tail MatchKing #1833 /IMR 4350, 53grs/Win. brass/CCI LR #200/
maybe just over 2800fps, was no fluke.

I shot 7 of the 135gr Reload. All Bullets were right there on center,
grouped on top of each other.

Wow, both Reloads; 130gr SPFB and 135gr HPBT show real promise
for the Long Range.

Thanks for reading my Update.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Cruising through Colorado the other day, , decided to take a break at a little Gun Shop.

Low and behold, found two bags of 50 count Winchester Brand 270 Winchester Short
Magnum empty Brass, marked $25.88 a bag.

The Bags had been there awhile, all covered in dust, so I picked them up, dusted them off.
I just had to rescue them, for my new Winchester Mdl 70 Featherweight 270WSM.

P.S., Last Fall I bought my first 50ct Winchester 270WSM bag that had 80% of the
Flash Holes are oblong.

I was really upset, but have now found out there appears to be NO effect on the Accuracy
of my Reloads.

Thanks for reading my new Post.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Always nice to find those little spots.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Well I found a 1 pound container of Alliant Reloader 19.

I've read good reviews for use in the 270 Winchester Short Magnum,
so I'm going to give it a try.

I want to stay 2800-2900 feet per second. Just using that to break-in
the Model 70's barrel. The Hornady Reloading Manual says 51.6grs,
so that's what I'm going to try to be on the safe side.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

My 3 test reloads with Alliant Reloader 19 went well. The target
group was; 1st on center, 2nd threw a little to upper left, and
3rd damn near in the first bullet hole.

135gr 270 (.277dia) HPBT Sierra #1833/51.6grs Alliant Reloader 19
/CCI LP #200/Win Brass/COL: 2.875/2800fps? Crimp is just a
light bump.

I used my 10th Edition Hornady Reloading Manual, and just picked
2800fps for my test reloads.

I would defiantly use Alliant Reloader 19 in my 270WSM.

Thanks for reading my update.


----------

